# Camera Land Has Just Received....Week of 12/2/2013



## gr8fuldoug (Oct 29, 2013)

*Camera Land Has Just Received....Week of 12/2/2013*

We have been getting in some very nice shipments of new and demo goods so I thought I would attempt to do a weekly post (key word here is attempt) to keep you updated.
If there is something you are looking for and cannot find please let me or Neil know and we can keep an eye out for you.
*Here is this weeks update of what has arrived:*









* Swarovski:*

Swarovski Laser Guide 8x30 #70002 just reduced to $899.99

Swarovski Z3 Series 3-10x42 Riflescopes:
#59011 Plex Reticle
#59016 BRH Reticle

Swarovski Z3 Series 4-12x50 Riflescopes:
#59026 BRH Reticle
#59021 Plex Reticle
#59023 4A Reticle

Swarovski Z5 Series 3.5-18x44 Riflescopes:
#59766 BRH Reticle
#59760 BT-Plex Reticle
#59764 BT-4W Reticle
#59767 BRX Reticle

Swarovski Z5 Series 5-25x52 Riflescopes:
#59880 BT-Plex Reticle
#59886 BRH reticle
#59887 BRX Reticle

#59619 Swarovski Z6 Series 3-18x50 HD BRH Reticle Riflescope

#70010 Swarovski EL Range 10x42 Rangefinder Binocular









*Zeiss:*

Zeiss Terra ED 8x42 Binocular #524205

Zeiss Terra ED 10x42 Binocular #524206

Zeiss Conquest HD5 3-15x42 Riflescopes:
#522621-9920 #20 Plex Reticle
#522621-9981 Rapid-Z 600 Reticle
#522621-9982 Rapid-Z 800 Reticle
#522627-9920 #20 Z-Plex Reticle w/Lockable Target Turret

Zeiss Conquest HD5 5-25x50 Riflescopes: 
#522647-9920 #20 Z-Plex Reticle w/Lockable Target Turret
#522647-9983 Rapid-Z 1000 Reticle w/Lockable Target Turret
#522647-9985 Rapid-Z Varmint Reticle w/Lockable Target Turret
#52641-9982 Rapid-Z 800 Reticle

#528100 Zeiss 85 T* DC FL Victory Photoscope at a very reduced price of only $3999.99

A slew of Zeiss demos









* Minox:*

Minox ZV-3 3-9x40 Riflescopes:
#66005 Plex Reticle
#66006 BDC Reticle

Minox NVD mini Nightvision Monocular #62417

*We received a few open box units as well:*

Minox BL 15x56 BR-MIG Binocular #62045 @ $549.99

Minox Nautical BN 7x50 DC Binocular #62419 reduced from $649.00 down to $399.99

Minox ZE 5i 2-10x50 Illuminated German #4 Reticle Riflescope #66564 50% off from $1599.00 down to $799.49









*Vortex:*

Vortex Precision Matched 30mm MEDIUM Riflescope Rings #PMR-30-97

Vortex 30mm Bubble Level #BL30

Vortex PS-100 Attachment for Point and Shoot Digital Cameras

Vortex 3-Inch Offset Cantilever Quick-Release Mounts #ADR-X-30

Vortex Razor HD Digital Camera Adapter #DCA-VT-RZR-DA

Vortex Razor HD 23X/30X R/T Ranging Reticle (MRAD) Eyepiece #RZR-30-RT-M

Vortex Summit Car Window Mount

Vortex Crossfire II 2-7x32 V-Plex
Rimfire Reticle
BDC Reticle

Vortex Crossfire II 6-18x44 AO V-Brite Reticle #CF2-31029

Vortex Viper 3-9x40 BDC Riflescope

Vortex Viper 3.5-10x50 BDC Riflescope

Vortex Viper 4-12x40 BDC Riflescope

Vortex Viper 6.5-20x44 Mil-Dot

Vortex Viper HS-T 4-16x44 VMR-1 MOA Riflescope

Vortex Viper HS 6-24x50 BDC-2 Riflescope #VHS-4319

Vortex Viper HS 4-16x44 V-Plex (MOA) Reticle Riflescope #VHS-4304

Vortex Viper PST 2.5-10x44 Riflescopes:
MOA
MRAD

Vortex Viper PST 1-4x24 Riflescopes:
TMCQ MRAD
TMCQ MOA
Capped TMCQ MOA

Vortex Viper PST 4-16x50 SFP MRAD Riflescope

Vortex Viper PST 6-24x50 SFP MRAD Riflescope

Vortex Viper PST 4-16x50 FFP MRAD Riflescope

Vortex Viper PST 6-24x50 FFP MRAD Riflescope

Vortex Viper HS FFP 6-24x50 MOA XLR-LR Riflescope #VHS-4315-LR

Vortex Razor HD 16-45x65 Spotting Scope in Angled

Vortex Diamondback 8x28 Binoculars

Vortex Diamondback 10x42 Binocular

Vortex Viper 8x28 Binocular

Vortex Binocular Harness Straps Add one to any binocular purchase for only $10.00

Vortex Viper 15-45x65 Spotting Scope in both Straight & Angled

Vortex Viper HD 20-60x80 Spotting Scope
Straight & Angled

Vortex SPARC Red Dot # SPRC
Vortex StrikeFire Red Dot VMX-3T Magnifier #VMX-3T









* Zen-Ray:*

We received more of the open box Zen-Ray 8x43 ED3 & 10x43 ED3 Binoculars









*Nikon:*

Demo Nikon Fieldscope ED50 13-30x50 Straight Spotting Scope

Demo Nikon Fieldscope 20-60x85 EDG Spotting Scope in both Straight & Angled versions for only $1999.99









* Leupold:*

Leupold RX-800i Compact Digital Rangefinder #115266









*Leica:*

Leica CRF-1600B Laser Rangefinder in both new and demo

Demo Leica Trinovid 10x25 Compact Binocular @ $399.99

Leica 8x20 Monovid Monocular in both Black & Red

As we receive deliveries we will do our best to get this information to you.
Thanks for all your support.


----------

